

Ask HN: What coding blogs/mailing lists/sites do you read? - emilepetrone


======
daz_miller
<http://www.dzone.com>

<http://www.456bereastreet.com/>

<http://www.bennadel.com/>

<http://www.webappers.com/>

<http://www.smashingmagazine.com/>

and the list goes on and on and on.

I have an OPML (rss file) with over 300 dev blogs on it. I found this by
googling for development rss feeds.

~~~
mopoke
But do you read all 300 of them?

~~~
daz_miller
i do actually, with a rss reader, your only skimming the new news on the site.
Obviously some is irrelevant, but its an amazing way to stay up to date on
whats going on in dev land.

